# JavaKara. Wo ist mein Fehler.



## rylee (21. Sep 2012)

Moin Moin
Wir sollten in Infomatik ein javakara Programm schreiben, indem Kara an einer Reihe von Bäumen langlaufen soll, in Lücken rein gehen soll und am Ende dieser Reihe ein Kleeblatt aufnehmen soll. Ich hab das Programm geschrieben und drei Fehlermeldungen bekommen. 
Das ist mein Programm 

```
import javakara.JavaKaraProgram;

public class Baeume extends JavaKaraProgramm{

void gehUmBaumHerum()
 { 
  kara.turnLeft();
 while(!kara.treeFront())
  {if(kara.treeLeft||kara.treeRight())
    {kara.move();}
      else kara.turnRight();
           kara.move();
           kara.turnRight();}
 
public void myProgram(){

kara.move();
 while (kara.treeFront())
       {this.gehUmBaumHerum();}
    if(kara.onLeaf())
       kara.removeLeaf();
}
}
}
```

Leider kann mein Lehrer den Fehleer nicht finden. ich hoffe das ihr mmit mit den Beschreibungen helfen könnt.

LG rylee=]


----------



## XHelp (21. Sep 2012)

> Ich hab das Programm geschrieben und drei Fehlermeldungen bekomme


...die da heißen?


----------



## rylee (21. Sep 2012)

X:\Baeume.java:15: illegal start of expression
public void myProgramm(){
^

X:\Baeume.java:15: illegal start of expression
public void myP4rogramm(){
         ^

X:\Baeume.java:15: ';' expected
public void myProgramm(){
                                ^


----------



## Firephoenix (21. Sep 2012)

JavaKaraProgramm -> JavaKaraProgram
kara.treeLeft -> kara.treeLeft()
Eine schließende Klammer für gehUmBaumHerum() erst hinter myProgram() geschlossen.

Mit richtiger Klammerung und den 2 obigen Korrekturen sieht es so aus (formatiert doch gleich viel schöner):

```
import javakara.JavaKaraProgram;

public class Baeume extends JavaKaraProgram {

	void gehUmBaumHerum() {
		kara.turnLeft();
		while (!kara.treeFront()) {
			if (kara.treeLeft() || kara.treeRight()) {
				kara.move();
			} else
				kara.turnRight();
			kara.move();
			kara.turnRight();
		}
	}

	public void myProgram() {
		kara.move();
		while (kara.treeFront()) {
			this.gehUmBaumHerum();
		}
		if (kara.onLeaf())
			kara.removeLeaf();
	}
}
```

[EDIT]Ich meine aber noch einen Logischen Fehler zu sehen, aber das kann ja der TO selbst sehen ob es geht oder nicht [/EDIT]

Gruß


----------



## parabool (21. Sep 2012)

die Methode gehUmBaumHerum wird nicht durch eine geschweifte Klammer geschlossen.
und unten hast Du eine zuviel.

Tipp: formatiere mal den Quelltext so, dass öffnende und schliessende genau untereinander (selbe  Spalte) stehen.


----------

